# The Old Man chillin with me.....



## ascott (Jun 24, 2012)

So it has been a while since I have posted anything on the old man....well this year when the boys came out of brumation I set up the old man in a yard right up next to the front porch and decided since he has been showing good spirits I could find no reason to bring him in at night...so with the exception of a really cold night or two he has been out...well, it was hard because he and I have been so meshed with his impaction...then getting strong from that then having his abscess cleared and him healing nicely from that he has been such a huge part of my day....well this last winter was first time he brumated in a couple of years and this is the first season he has been out 24/7 in the last few years....so today I had an urge I could not stop...lol...to go get him and soak him like I use to...and to offer him snacks inside and then wound his evening down with a nap on my lap (we use to do this every day with each of his ailments) so thought I would share a few pics with my fav old man.....

I just love this guy.....silly I know..lol


----------



## dmmj (Jun 24, 2012)

I was expecting something different.


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't think it's silly at all. I think it is great. BTW, old is the old man? He looks great


----------



## ascott (Jun 24, 2012)

Captain what could you possibly think I was talking about.....

Wellington....I do not know how old Humphry is...I had a group at the High Desert CTTC guess him I think around 50+.....so since I do not have any detonate info on him I wont ever know for sure....but he absolutely has a patience and wit about him of a mature well aged old man...


----------



## lisalove (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww-the face of an angel!
Lucky old man-


----------



## bigred (Jun 24, 2012)

Quality tort time with the old man, Very cool... He really is a good looking tort


----------



## ascott (Jun 24, 2012)

> Aww-the face of an angel!





> He really is a good looking tort



I will let him know the nice things you said about him in the morning.....


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 25, 2012)

Aw, love that sweet old man face


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome! ......


----------



## azkeyrealtor (Jul 2, 2012)

I think he's absolutely ADORABLE!!! I can't believe how kind his eyes look!! WOW!!!! My Tilly is about 40 to 50 years of age and he looks mature too just like you said!!!


----------



## pryncesssc (Jul 2, 2012)

thats awesome !!! Hes beautiful and looks SOOO sweet !! its nice to get quality bonding time with the torts


----------



## ascott (Jul 2, 2012)

> I think he's absolutely ADORABLE!!! I can't believe how kind his eyes look!! WOW!!!! My Tilly is about 40 to 50 years of age and he looks mature too just like you said!!!



I will let him know your kind words.......your Tilly is beautiful, I was admiring on a different thread...



> Hes beautiful and looks SOOO sweet !!



He will blush with all the nice words....


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 2, 2012)

Just love him. So handsome!!!


----------



## Redstrike (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like a good ol' trouble maker!


----------



## EKLC (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't blame you. He's the cutest lap tortoise I've ever seen


----------



## ascott (Jul 2, 2012)

> Just love him. So handsome!!!



Me too  and I totally agreeeeee 



> Looks like a good ol' trouble maker!



He is actually the most mellow, easy going "huggable" tort 



> I don't blame you. He's the cutest lap tortoise I've ever seen



He appears to enjoy the shell rubbin that goes on when he is on the lap.......because when I stop the rubbin, he gets to movin and turning and looking at me like, seriously--why are you stopping....


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 2, 2012)

He is a looker, NICE brown eyes, very alert!
No wonder.


----------



## ascott (Jul 2, 2012)

> He is a looker, NICE brown eyes, very alert!
> No wonder.



LOL...thank you and he is showing his good eye....his left eye is pretty much blind (or darn near)...he came that way so I do not know how he lost his sight but he sure can spot the yummy fairy when she comes up on his right side....LOL


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 2, 2012)

oops, NICE brown eye, lol


----------



## bigred (Jul 2, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> oops, NICE brown eye, lol



Brown eye, very funny.


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2012)

l


> ynnedit Wrote:
> oops, NICE brown eye, lol
> 
> Brown eye, very funny.



You guys are silly....FUNNY as all get out...but silly just the same...


----------

